# Is this better?



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Distressed the paper a little and little color behind the flower


----------



## YoK2tog (Aug 17, 2011)

Yes that is very interesting.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

I didn't see the first one you referred to, but I really like this one!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

janielha said:


> I didn't see the first one you referred to, but I really like this one!


well the only difference really is additional color around the flower and distressed the edge of the paper..


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

As a teacher and book-lover, it has always bothered me to see a book destroyed. However, this re-purposing does not offend my sensibilities; in fact, after reading a portion of the page on the card, it just might tempt the recipient to visit the library to become a reader.

Nice work.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Peggy Beryl said:


> As a teacher and book-lover, it has always bothered me to see a book destroyed. However, this re-purposing does not offend my sensibilities; in fact, after reading a portion of the page on the card, it just might tempt the recipient to visit the library to become a reader.
> 
> Nice work.


I understand but this was really tattered and only $.25 at a yard sale. I am going ot donate a few of the cards to the library I go to in Ct. for them to sell at the front desk..I know they used to sell garden club photo note cards before and they seemed to sell well so maybe these will too


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

The flower shows up nicely and the colors are great. These should sell very well, especially at the library.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I would not make the flower from the same book paper as the background. Even with the color behind it I don't think there is enough contrast. I think that the book paper would be okay for some of the petals, but it just all melds together too much for me.


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> I understand but this was really tattered and only $.25 at a yard sale. I am going ot donate a few of the cards to the library I go to in Ct. for them to sell at the front desk..I know they used to sell garden club photo note cards before and they seemed to sell well so maybe these will too


Which library in Connecticut? I will look for them.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

LindaLu said:


> Which library in Connecticut? I will look for them.


Willoughby Wallace Memorial Library in Stony Creek...it is a wonderful little library and a quaint little area to visit in summer..familiar with it? Thimble Islands...


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> Willoughby Wallace Memorial Library in Stony Creek...it is a wonderful little library and a quaint little area to visit in summer..familiar with it? Thimble Islands...


Ps I will not be going up til middle of august..in Raleigh now


----------



## caat (Mar 6, 2012)

How about 1/2 sheet of book paper set upon a piece of cardstock same color you did the "thinking of you" piece? Not so much print, a little more color, and then the flower would be fine in all book print. I would also distress the edges of the book paper and the flower. It's a clever idea and I do think they would sell well in a library.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

caat said:


> How about 1/2 sheet of book paper set upon a piece of cardstock same color you did the "thinking of you" piece? Not so much print, a little more color, and then the flower would be fine in all book print. I would also distress the edges of the book paper and the flower. It's a clever idea and I do think they would sell well in a library.


thanks ..good idea...I was using up some scraps of card stock someone gave me so started off like that but will pull my colored card stock and give that idea a go...I appreciate the help!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Sue, They were all great. Each on a little different, but all were terrific.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

MacRae said:


> Sue, They were all great. Each on a little different, but all were terrific.


Thank you so much MacRae...I appreciate your nice comments...


----------



## caat (Mar 6, 2012)

I've seen another cute idea where you lay down a contrasting card stock on top of your card, but the book paper down on top of that and bend the top corner of it down and fasten it . Put the flower in a color down in the bottom left corner of the card, and just stamp the sentiment in the blank space made where you folded down the corner of the book paper.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

caat said:


> I've seen another cute idea where you lay down a contrasting card stock on top of your card, but the book paper down on top of that and bend the top corner of it down and fasten it . Put the flower in a color down in the bottom left corner of the card, and just stamp the sentiment in the blank space made where you folded down the corner of the book paper.


Think I have it..will try that!


----------



## Sedona (Oct 3, 2011)

Looks great! The color behind the flower helps alot - you do beautiful work!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I saw the previous version and IMHO, I like them both equally. 

Just depends who is the recipient and what you believe they would like better.

Personally, I would love both!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

yona said:


> I saw the previous version and IMHO, I like them both equally.
> 
> Just depends who is the recipient and what you believe they would like better.
> 
> Personally, I would love both!


Thanks... yes really does just "depend".


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

Love your Cards. Very Original. Make sure you put a contact Address on the back of your Cards that you donate. You never know who is interested in buying more.
Keep up your postings.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

elfiestouch said:


> Love your Cards. Very Original. Make sure you put a contact Address on the back of your Cards that you donate. You never know who is interested in buying more.
> Keep up your postings.


Ah such aq good idea...I thought about putting them into clear plastic sleeves and a card in each would be helpful....thanks!


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> Ah such aq good idea...I thought about putting them into clear plastic sleeves and a card in each would be helpful....thanks!


I use small clear labels on the back of my cards and put my Business name, phone and E-mail on it.Just the size of the normal Return Address labels.
Free Advertising on each card and people know how to find me.
It really works.


----------



## JWayne (May 18, 2011)

Love it, love it, love it. My daughter does scrapbooking. I really don't enjoy doing it but love the products.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

elfiestouch said:


> I use small clear labels on the back of my cards and put my Business name, phone and E-mail on it.Just the size of the normal Return Address labels.
> Free Advertising on each card and people know how to find me.
> It really works.


Where do you get those labels?


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> Where do you get those labels?


I buy clear address label at Office Depot. 
My last ones I had clear 3 M Return Address Labels - Permanent adhesive
I use size 2/3 by 1 3/4 Order number 3400-P-D
this is the same size as Avery 15695/5195
Don't remember what I paid for. They come in a package 
of 600 Labels and have Printing Instructions right on the
Box.
Hope that works.
Have a great day.
Elfie


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Loved the way it looked before, and love this one, as well.

Hazel


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

I like this card with the solid colour behind the petals of the flower, I think it looks much better than the one yesterday. Keep up the good work, your cards are terrific.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

elfiestouch said:


> I buy clear address label at Office Depot.
> My last ones I had clear 3 M Return Address Labels - Permanent adhesive
> I use size 2/3 by 1 3/4 Order number 3400-P-D
> this is the same size as Avery 15695/5195
> ...


Thanks really interested...will look into that!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

This will give you an idea of what a burned edge looks like. I think it adds a lot of interest to the printed page.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

NJG said:


> This will give you an idea of what a burned edge looks like. I think it adds a lot of interest to the printed page.


Thank you! Like that and so nice of you to do this to show me!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> Thank you! Like that and so nice of you to do this to show me!


You're welcome. I make cards on the computer, but now want to try these too. So much to do, so little time.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

NJG said:


> You're welcome. I make cards on the computer, but now want to try these too. So much to do, so little time.


So little time is right..I had to make time to iron and do laundry today and clean the screened porch etc...rather play but I do like to know myhouse is spotless and all the things are done before I make time to play...maybe a good thing I have to do other things or I'd have a million cards made now lol


----------



## Karen L (Feb 3, 2012)

chickkie said:


> I would not make the flower from the same book paper as the background. Even with the color behind it I don't think there is enough contrast. I think that the book paper would be okay for some of the petals, but it just all melds together too much for me.


I agree with this statement. Either the background could be a solid color or the flower a solid color and the background the flower. I think it would stand out more. Like the idea but think you could play with it a little more to find better combinations.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> Thank you! Like that and so nice of you to do this to show me!


If you want to try it, just hold your paper over a candle, let it burn as much as you want and them blow it out and continue around the paper.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

NJG said:


> If you want to try it, just hold your paper over a candle, let it burn as much as you want and them blow it out and continue around the paper.


Over the sink huh? lol will try it after dinner and post a pic when I get it done


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> Over the sink huh? lol will try it after dinner and post a pic when I get it done


Yes I always do it on the kitchen counter, by the sink. Water available. Of course, you only light one little area at a time. I have even done it to photographs for a collage. I'll bet your brain is working overtime with all the ideas. I don't even make cards this way, yet, and that is what I am doing. What kind of embossing machine do you have? Yes I have been online shopping this afternoon, not buying, yet, just looking.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

NJG said:


> Yes I always do it on the kitchen counter, by the sink. Water available. Of course, you only light one little area at a time. I have even done it to photographs for a collage. I'll bet your brain is working overtime with all the ideas. I don't even make cards this way, yet, and that is what I am doing. What kind of embossing machine do you have? Yes I have been online shopping this afternoon, not buying, yet, just looking.


i just have the small sizzix but that is fine for me..really not care about cuttng dies etc..


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> i just have the small sizzix but that is fine for me..really not care about cuttng dies etc..


Thanks, that is one that I looked at, I think.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

NJG said:


> Thanks, that is one that I looked at, I think.


Have michaels there?


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I think this looks much better than the first one you posted. I am not a fan of using newspaper print, but this one looks good. Nice work as always.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> Have michaels there?


Yes we do and that is where I was looking online with a 40% coupon.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Very nice. I like the green under the flower. I agree that perhaps another alternative would be to create the flower of something other than book paper so it would stand out more. Either way, your cards are great. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

blawler said:


> Very nice. I like the green under the flower. I agree that perhaps another alternative would be to create the flower of something other than book paper so it would stand out more. Either way, your cards are great. Aloha... Bev


I agree, too. Maybe if you went from the dark green and then replace the printed piece with a lighter green and then the yellow, it would look better.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

love your cards, if I were only younger I could start this to,do you sell yours?


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

glnwhi said:


> love your cards, if I were only younger I could start this to,do you sell yours?


thank you ...you are never too old lol
yes i use them, give them as little gifts and sell them and getting ready for a craft fair in the fall..


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Sue Fish said:


> well the only difference really is additional color around the flower and distressed the edge of the paper..


ditto


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Much better. Good work. :thumbup:


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

sockyarn said:


> Much better. Good work. :thumbup:


Thanks and since I did that one I have now distressed the edges of the flower too..little touch sure makes a big difference


----------

